# Disney Vacation Club  Pricing and Promotions



## Miss Marty (Aug 15, 2010)

*
DVC*

Looks like Disney Vacation Club prices are now over $100 point
but when you go to The Timeshare Store prices have dropped.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## mecllap (Aug 15, 2010)

That's been the case for quite a while.  There are reasons for choosing "retail" and resale for folks interested in DVC.  DVC is one of the few timeshare systems that retains some (maybe the best) resale value.


----------

